# Early stereoscopy



## Dany (Oct 21, 2021)

This stereoscopic card, from my collection, is clear evidence that the initiation to stereoscopy must be started very young
Edited by B.W. Kilburn
Circa 1900
size: 9x18 cm


----------



## Space Face (Oct 21, 2021)

Loved them style toys as a kid.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 22, 2021)

Neat. Somewhere in my collection I have a cabinet card with a photo of a boy holding a Kodak Brownie.


----------

